
Can Your Webcam Do This? - lelf
https://software.intel.com/en-us/blogs/2015/01/26/can-your-webcam-do-this
======
snoopybbt
I am pretty much scared from this.

I mean, not only NSA and such organization were theoretically able to get a
photo of you without your consent, you they can get an actuall 3D
reconstruction of your whole face.

Just... Scary.

------
bsg75
Looks similar to what the current MS Kinect does?

~~~
JosephRedfern
Yes, in that it uses structured light (like the Kinect), rather than time-of-
flight. I think that the interesting part of this is that they seem to be
planning to provide the hardware to OEMs for incorporation into laptops etc.

It seems a shame that those chose to demo IR illumination ("seeing in the
dark") over the real depth sensing ability of the device. The idea of using
structured light is really interesting - see
[http://users.dickinson.edu/~jmac/selected-
talks/kinect.pdf](http://users.dickinson.edu/~jmac/selected-talks/kinect.pdf).

The Asus XTION is a good alternative to the Kinect if you're looking to get
into this sort of technology, as it requires no external power source (unlike
the Kinect). There is also the Creative Senz3D, which uses time-of-flight
rather than structure light, but I haven't had a chance to play with one
([http://www.amazon.com/Creative-Gesture-Recognition-
Personal-...](http://www.amazon.com/Creative-Gesture-Recognition-Personal-
Computers/dp/B00EVWX7CG)).

